# mac os sous winxp



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

salut a tous!

pour combattre mon impatience en vue de mon mac portable que je recevrais courant mars je cherche a transformer mon pc portable en mac..
exist t il un theme windows mac os??? quel est le meilleur le plus fiable??

merci


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (12 Février 2006)

Salut.
Va voir par ici
Il y a quelques solutions...


----------



## ntx (12 Février 2006)

djayhh a dit:
			
		

> pour combattre mon impatience en vue de mon mac portable que je recevrais courant mars je cherche a transformer mon pc portable en mac..
> exist t il un theme windows mac os??? quel est le meilleur le plus fiable??


Mon pauvre ami, si coller un thème sur ton Windows te fait croire que tu auras Mac OSX, c'est navrant.  Si tu veux un Mac, achètes en un et arrêtes de rêver avec quelques icônes et boutons bleus. Un Mac et Mac OSX, c'est bien plus que cela.


----------



## jojoleretour (13 Février 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre ami, si coller un thème sur ton Windows te fait croire que tu auras Mac OSX, c'est navrant.  Si tu veux un Mac, achètes en un et arrêtes de rêver avec quelques icônes et boutons bleus. Un Mac et Mac OSX, c'est bien plus que cela.



Il a dit que c'etait pour combattre son impatience de recevoir le macbookpro


----------



## ntx (13 Février 2006)

Oups, désolé, j'ai rien dit. :rose: Fin de week-end difficile, j'ai lu à moitié.


----------

